# Tourist visas for US citizens



## Jorge Diaz (Oct 3, 2021)

Hello,

I am new to the forum so apologies if this question has been asked. What are the prospects the US will be allowed to have tourist visas to the Philippines next year without the 14 day quarantine? I have completed two shots and I can submit a 24 hour negative covid-19 test prior and after arrival.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Jorge Diaz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the forum so apologies if this question has been asked. What are the prospects the US will be allowed to have tourist visas to the Philippines next year without the 14 day quarantine? I have completed two shots and I can submit a 24 hour negative covid-19 test prior and after arrival.


Those of us who live here are wondering the same thing because our travels within the country are restricted as well. Restrictions began to ease "just a little" awhile back then the Delta variant revealed it's self. The area where i live is currently MECQ with a liqour ban. If one follows the news you will notice that the topic of when will tourists be allowed to return is no longer being discussed.

I'm fully vaccinated as well and it doesn't seem to grant any exception to restrictions yet. I had to travel to Angeles City last week for a medical procedure at Clark and they still require a negative Covid test valid/results within 48 hours to enter the city regardless if one is fully vaccinated or not.

When the country achieves "herd immunity" is what is constantly stated.

The most recent article that i'm aware of that may answer your question with an update on "herd immunity" is; Duterte said *normalcy may return after two to three years. (2023 or 2024)* But he said it might shorten if the country reached herd immunity.
September 28, 2021 12:21pm
SOURCE: Duterte approves vaccination of general population, minors vs. COVID-19


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Jorge

From what I have read about the Philippines it might be 2023 before tourist are allowed back in there. I wanted to come back from the USA last year but i have given up on that happening. I doubt if i will ever come back there now. I am not going to wait 2 or 3 years to be able to travel there. 

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

President Duterte made a "prediction" recently. I dont remember how long time he expected the covid problem to remain, I believe like 2-3 years.
BUT around a half year ago a komitte was started to look into solutions to try to exband quarantine capacity and a part of the purpouse of the kommitte is to see if they can open up for tourism somehow. A part of the kommitte is from the department for tourism eager to open to save the tourism industry, but also cautious people from other departments demanding an opening to be made safe enough for Filipinos, who havent got vaccinated as much as "westerners".


----------



## Jorge Diaz (Oct 3, 2021)

Hey_Joe said:


> Those of us who live here are wondering the same thing because our travels within the country are restricted as well. Restrictions began to ease "just a little" awhile back then the Delta variant revealed it's self. The area where i live is currently MECQ with a liqour ban. If one follows the news you will notice that the topic of when will tourists be allowed to return is no longer being discussed.
> 
> I'm fully vaccinated as well and it doesn't seem to grant any exception to restrictions yet. I had to travel to Angeles City last week for a medical procedure at Clark and they still require a negative Covid test valid/results within 48 hours to enter the city regardless if one is fully vaccinated or not.
> 
> ...


 If this is the case, then it is hopeless. Covid may be like the common cold, it is a corona virus like any cold virus. It might simply linger forever. But if you are Covid 19 negative you don't pose a threat to others and if you are fully vaccinated you are not a burden to the Filipino un-vaccinated population because you are not going to end up in a hospital. Thus, it seems like there is no sound technical reasons, medical and economic, behind this decision which is purely political when we learn that China and India are green listed and can get visas to travel to the Philippines. The elections early next year should help, maybe.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jorge Diaz said:


> If this is the case, then it is hopeless. Covid may be like the common cold, it is a corona virus like any cold virus. It might simply linger forever. But if you are Covid 19 negative you don't pose a threat to others and if you are fully vaccinated you are not a burden to the Filipino un-vaccinated population because you are not going to end up in a hospital. Thus, it seems like there is no sound technical reasons, medical and economic, behind this decision which is purely political when we learn that China and India are green listed and can get visas to travel to the Philippines. The elections early next year should help, maybe.


We get the bulk of our vaccines from China so their population is vaccinated and I think India also manufactures and supplies the Philippines with vaccines.

Something you might not be aware if is that these two countries have many citizens living and working here on a Permanent Visa. If you ever had to spend time at any Immigration or satellite office you'll see they make up the bulk of tourists renewing their Visa's also, whenever I'm at the main branch if the Philippine Bureau of Immigration, I only see a handful of Westerners, same with the Satellite Office I use in Sta Rosa Laguna.

We have a lot of hard heads plus antivaxers in my country the US including my own brother who fight taking the vaccine and the death rate in the US very high for Covid so that's going to be primary issue.

We're still learning about how you catch Covid and so there are still many unknowns even if you're fully vaccinated, the Philippines is a very poor country and I think it's around 70% of the people that can't afford 3 meals a day let alone hospital care so thats the other reason for such a strict Covid policy.


----------

